
Fascinating graphics show who owns all the major brands in the world - evo_9
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/fascinating-graphic-shows-who-owns-all-the-major-brands-1599537576
======
dexwiz
The magic number here seems to be about 4-6. I wonder if its some sort of
optimization. The pool is small enough enough to maximize purchasing deals,
lobbying power, vertical integration, etc. But the pool is big enough for
individuals to avoid anti-trust regulation. Single companies can easily spurn
public opinion (such as Comcast with regional monopolies). But a group of
companies could operate in a way to avoid that. I wonder if the recent
populist movements will turn their ire from immigration to big companies. Or
if the companies will manage to walk to line and avoid appearing "too big."

